# New 1436 Project



## cobrastrike (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in the process of decking out my Jon boat. I was a little uncertain of how I wanted to do it after reading some of the comments on stability. I finally decided on a decided on a plan and have finally started on it. After a lot of research, I chose to use aluminum angle as opposed to 2x material for supporting the deck to cut back on weight. Here are some pics of the work so far, let me know what you all think....


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

It's looking good so far!


----------



## tornado (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great, look like you'll have lots of room up front.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks great! What's the plan for flooring it... Marine Plywood or Aluminum sheeting?


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 9, 2008)

sweet, it looks like you pop riveted to the bench and front bow.

how mant compartments you plan on having.

Keep us posted


----------



## cobrastrike (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, it took me a while to finally decide how I wanted to do it. 
As far as flooring, I'm going to be using 1/2" PT plywood. I was a little concerned at first that it would be too flimsy. I did some testing with 3 supports underneath but it had a little too much bounce in it for me. When I put a 4th support it stiffened it up quite a bit. 
I'm not exactly sure how much storage I'm going to have. I figured that with the two middle supports, I'd add some bracing for my seat mount- I haven't decided if I'm going to add any compartments between these two supports.
I'm planning on adding storage on the outside of the two middle supports. Unfortunately it won't be long enough for rod storage but it will definitely help.
For the front bench, I attached the aluminum angle with some SS self-tapping screws- seems to have enough bite in them to make it feel nice and secure.


----------



## trerick (Apr 9, 2008)

your boat is really coming along. Lookin pretty good.


----------



## russo (Apr 13, 2008)

great idea with the angle bar on the edge of the bench like that
i was trying to think of a way to keep my livewell cover exposed, that might work perfect, thanks for posting!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

That's looking real good, and nice work on the metal framing!


----------



## cobrastrike (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone- It's been a very tedious project up to this point (I'm too much of a perfectionist). 
I'm almost to the point to where I'm ready to put some carpet down. I finished the bow for the trolling motor and I decked over the middle seat now. The weather is getting warmer so it won't be long before I'll be ready to get this thing in the water.
I've got plenty of pics so I'll post some up soon.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

I think cobrastrike may be long gone.


----------

